# Starting a business



## sefh3 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm looking into starting a small engine repair shop. How many of you out there own one and what is your marketing strategy? I know it is not the most profitable business but it is an enjoyable business. What our your thoughts?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 24, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> I'm looking into starting a small engine repair shop. How many of you out there own one and what is your marketing strategy? I know it is not the most profitable business but it is an enjoyable business. What our your thoughts?



be careful who you deal with thats all i have to say some folks judge you by your appearance overweight skinny alike i am a victim of such thing got to know which brands to carry keep in mind of the box stores what they sell but make sure customer service is top brand that alone will keep you going use a flat rate pricing structure instead of a per hr base structure


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 24, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> I'm looking into starting a small engine repair shop. How many of you out there own one and what is your marketing strategy? I know it is not the most profitable business but it is an enjoyable business. What our your thoughts?



I somewhat disagree with Calvin. You should have a flat rate on things like chain sharpening ,carb cleaning, oil change ext, In chain sharpening its a flat rate. Carb cleaning is $8.00 + labor. Oil change is $5.00-8.00 + labor and that always cover's oil and most of them little engines don't use much and i buy in bulk. That covers my chemicals and tools. I'm pretty fair on my parts, i usually round up to to a clean whole # or if the parts like 8.35 i go $10 since I put time into ordering and I don't keep the clock goign when i'm ordering parts cause I do a bunch at one time. 
Carb rebuild is my part price + labor. 
Lawnmowers and trimmers and abused yard equipment gets old... If been more into bike atvs lately. They are longer jobs and pay more. 

If i get a bike in my shop that "wont start" it can be so many things i cant put a flat rate on it. It could be the valves or a bad CDI coil stator or a faulty kill switch. If i tell someone this is what it will cost and then I find more problems i look like an idiot/ a-hole. 

To look at something and tell them it is not worth fixing i don't charge. If i diagnose the problem and they just don't feel like paying ill charge. 

Marketing can be word of mouth, craigslist, paper ext... 

When i go to a shop i don't base my opinion on what someone looks like.... Its probably better to not bring those thing's up man.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you carry any type of insurance? Do you do these repair in your garage or do you own another building?


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 24, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Do you carry any type of insurance? Do you do these repair in your garage or do you own another building?



If your planning on chainsaws as 75% of your business my liability ins. is 1800.00 per year .......You'll need to shop around ......Chainsaws are a high risk factor too most Ins. co.



Most Ins. co. wont even look at you for just chainsaws.....If your like some you'll run with out ins. and can be a really bad idea ...

My policy states *no mods and all safety items must work when saw leaves the shop.....*




.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 24, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Do you carry any type of insurance? Do you do these repair in your garage or do you own another building?



If you want to go big and have a building you have to have insurance. I have never had any problem's with insurance or anyone mad enough to sue. If i cant do a repair i wont do it, I have had some engines with bent cranks for example and things that need a specialist and let them know you need to bring it to someone who has the specialty equipment to figure out why it happened because just fixing it might not be the right thing to do. 

I have turned away people that i felt would just give me problems, like those snobs who will blame you for everything for the life of the equipment after you touch it. 

So basically if you think something aint right don't just patch it up because if they get hurt they have more of a right to sue. 

I do this on the side out of a garage but it may be a good place to start, especially with small engine work. Since it doesn't bring in as much money as fast as other industries like automotive, marine, diesel ext.. it may be good to start small and build up.Also you don't need a huge space to work on small engines. A guy I know offed me his business and building but i don't see myself wanting to wrench on lawnmowers my whole life...


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 24, 2009)

04ultra said:


> If your planning on chainsaws as 75% of your business my liability ins. is 1800.00 per year .......You'll need to shop around ......Chainsaws are a high risk factor too most Ins. co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:agree2:
That's pretty much what I wanted to get across in my long ramble.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 24, 2009)

The Stihl Elite dealer here charges $35 in advance to troubleshoot. He calls you later to give a quote on how much it is going to cost to fix. If you have them fix it, the $35 is applied to the cost of the repair. If not, you at least know what is wrong and can pick up your equipment and fix it yourself or take it somewhere else.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 24, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> :agree2:
> That's pretty much what I wanted to get across in my long ramble.



Its a crule world out there.................Ins. is expensive ..........But a must have item unless you can afford too risk it all.......






.













.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you for the input. I'm looking to start out of my garage and do it after work. Something to bring in some extra cash. I already have a full time job with full benefits so I wouldn't't jeopardize that.


----------

